# Baby Blue Green Tree snakes youngsters..



## dottyback (Jan 13, 2011)

This is one of my Blue/Green Tree snake hatchlings.


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 13, 2011)

looks very cool mate.


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 13, 2011)

what a gorgeous little thing!!


----------



## hansel1313 (Jan 13, 2011)

VERY nice!!


----------



## chich (Jan 13, 2011)

woah that looks nice!!!


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Jan 13, 2011)

Great result - congratulations.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 13, 2011)

How long does it generally take the colour change to happen?


----------



## dottyback (Jan 13, 2011)

These ones had their first shed 4 days ago, they are less than 3 weeks old..


----------



## wasgij (Jan 13, 2011)

Veerrrrryyy nice mate.


----------



## guff_man (Jan 13, 2011)

Awesome mate, love the colours


----------



## hornet (Jan 13, 2011)

oh wow, very jealous


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Jan 13, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Gusbus (Jan 13, 2011)

different


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow, they are nice, Can the greens give off a musky smell sometimes like the browns?


----------



## dottyback (Jan 13, 2011)

Geck82 said:


> Wow, they are nice, Can the greens give off a musky smell sometimes like the browns?



they do, i rekon it smells like earthworm castings..


----------



## Karami (Apr 14, 2011)

Hay dottyback

i also have a Blue GTP (not as awesome looking as yours with the blue) but i'm not sure on how old he is as the people i got him from lost track of it.

he is about 100cm long, about the same as my Jungle Python (and my Jungle is only 13 months old) so would he be around the same age or older or younger?

also do you know how big these little guys grow? 

Thanks dottyback

Karami


----------



## killimike (Apr 14, 2011)

Beautiful little guy!

Am I right that he will keep this colour into adulthood?


----------



## dean30bb (Apr 14, 2011)

stunning!


----------



## cris (Apr 14, 2011)

These snakes get to around 4' for males and 5-6' for females, although i have heard of them getting bigger (like most snakes it will depend on genetics and feeding). As far as i know they dont usually colour up until adult size and seem to retain their colour after that.



dottyback said:


> they do, i rekon it smells like earthworm castings..


 
I reckon it smells like maccas :lol: They only do this when they are extremely stressed, like all snakes some stress easier than others. I have never been musked by captive bred animals and rarely by legal wild caught animals (legal from NT).


----------



## killimike (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for that info Cris


----------



## sookie (Apr 15, 2011)

Please excuse my ignorance but what colour will he finally be?Blue or green?i thought all GTP's were green or am i confusing your snake with something else?


----------



## cactus2u (Apr 15, 2011)

sookie said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but what colour will he finally be?Blue or green?i thought all GTP's were green or am i confusing your snake with something else?


Hi Sookie you misread the post it's a green tree snake not a gtp


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 21, 2011)

cris said:


> These snakes get to around 4' for males and 5-6' for females, although i have heard of them getting bigger (like most snakes it will depend on genetics and feeding). As far as i know they dont usually colour up until adult size and seem to retain their colour after that.
> 
> I reckon it smells like maccas :lol: They only do this when they are extremely stressed, like all snakes some stress easier than others. I have never been musked by captive bred animals and rarely by legal wild caught animals (legal from NT).


 
I used to have to force feed a wild caught NT and it had a good musk at me once or twice in the beginning whilst doing this and i have to say... not a terrible smell. reminded me of the smell of really salty sardines with maybe a bit of cut grass. I used to hear people saying a tree snake musk is "a smell you will never forget" as if it is the worst smell in the world. I truly will never forget it though because ill always remember how unimpressed i was with it... My housemates farts overpower it 10 fold and hang around for just as long or longer. 

In terms of largest size... maybe someone can post photos of "Gigantor"? as she is a very big CTS. 



Karami said:


> he is about 100cm long, about the same as my Jungle Python (and my Jungle is only 13 months old) so would he be around the same age or older or younger?


About 100cm long... two years old maybe? I dont know exactly how long my two year old is, I never measure length of mine but id say shes around a meter or longer.


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 21, 2011)

That's such a little stunner and CUTE! You have to be happy with that!


----------

